# Green River, below the Gorge



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Drifted the Green below the Gorge today.

Big terrestrials were the ticket.





































Seen a family of 4 otters, pretty cool.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That looks awesome!

Great looking fish. Nice work.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What's this Goob ?? :?

Your alway's saying 'back to work', 'back to work', and saying you work 7 day's a week !! :shock:

Nice report Goob !! Glad you got away from _work _ for a little while !! :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a really nice bow for the green, and some healthy looking browns. You have to love big bug season one of the best times of the year! Thanks for posting the report.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks,

I took 2 days off so I'm behind. Got 3 laptops going though to catch up!










Igottagetbacktawork.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like a bunch of fun, and it's always fun to catch em on dries, but the fingers in the gills aren't the greatest for trout.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Wygoob, thanks for sharing the pictures, good looking country. The water looks so clear on the Green, I have never been there but maybe one day I will. Until then I get to enjoy your pics, thanks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Wygoob, thanks for sharing the pictures, good looking country. The water looks so clear on the Green, I have never been there but maybe one day I will. Until then I get to enjoy your pics, thanks.


The River there is a neat place and you don't have to fish to enjoy the scenery and wildlife in the canyon. And you don't need a boat; you can walk the bank, fishing's just as good IMHO. Gets a little tough to cast in places though. The fish see a lot pf pressure and are well educated.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are beautiful fish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like a blast!! Those fish are good looking and the water looks good as always down there.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice fish. The current on the river looks really nice. That's a blast when they are hitting the dries there.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet fish, makes me want to make the trip....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

cheech said:


> Looks like a bunch of fun, and it's always fun to catch em on dries, but the fingers in the gills aren't the greatest for trout.


Good point, it's an old habit from years of consumptive salt water, salmon, largemouth bass and catfishing I struggle to break.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> cheech said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a bunch of fun, and it's always fun to catch em on dries, but the fingers in the gills aren't the greatest for trout.
> ...


I hear you. Trout are the pansies of the fish world. I prefer handling bass. They don't leave you all slimy, but they tear the hell out of my thumb.


----------

